
Prison Striker's List of Demands - techbio
https://nonprofitquarterly.org/2018/08/22/historic-us-prison-strike-humane-conditions-political-rights/
======
techbio
The question is, how can society's interests be better served as regards the
mass incarceration of offenders? Is it slavery, or does it just look like it
to a minority of the population in, related to, neighboring with, or heading
for prison?

